# can Intel Pentium 4 run without any problem in Gigabyte G41 combo motherboard



## zurez (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi friends 
i have *Intel Pentium 4 processor 511 (1M cache, 2.80 GHz, 533 MHz FSB)* 
when i planning to buy a board for this only *Gigabyte G41 combo motherboard* is available in market

my processor FSB is 533 but board indiactes 1333/1066/800 FSB 
so how ll be the performance of the processor when it installed in above board 

also i have DDR2 512MB RAM of 533MHz can i install ? 

if i use DDR3 1333MHz RAM instead of DDR2 533MHz in this board is there any chance of increase in performance as whole?


----------



## aloodum (Oct 16, 2012)

^^ GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket 775 - Intel G41 - GA-G41M-Combo (rev. 2.0)

The site states that it supports 533 Mhz FSB CPU's, across all motherboard PCB versions (1.3-2.0)

Your CPU will continue to work as it was previously . 

download and see if you if RAM speed is supported here : *download.gigabyte.asia/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-g41m-combo.pdf


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 16, 2012)

It should work.
P.S. ditch the CPU. It is old.


----------



## zurez (Oct 17, 2012)

aloodum said:


> ^^ GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket 775 - Intel G41 - GA-G41M-Combo (rev. 2.0)
> 
> The site states that it supports 533 Mhz FSB CPU's, across all motherboard PCB versions (1.3-2.0)
> 
> ...



Thank you but my question is cpu & mobo has different FSB so how ll be the performance ?

for my cpu & mobo which one is good DDR3 or DDR2?



> It should work.
> P.S. ditch the CPU. It is old.


@d6bmg  yeah its old one. i'm planning to donate this system my budget is only for mobo & ram


----------



## aloodum (Oct 17, 2012)

zurez said:


> Thank you but my question is cpu & mobo has different FSB so how ll be the performance ?
> for my cpu & mobo which one is good DDR3 or DDR2?



The mobo supports the min fsb as 533 and can go all the way to 1333 for other cpus.It will work at 533 for you-just like your older board did.No performance gain.
Regarding Ram, once again it would hardly matter as both DDR2 and DDR3 would be scaled back . Performance gain could be assumed to lowered latencies of the ram sticks once scaled down..But you would see some improvement over your early setup wherei guess you had DDR1...overall better response .
However did you see that pdf? Does it mention running a P4 with 533 bus being compatible with DDR3 133Mhz?I cant download the same as of now...

I asssume your gonna buy the ram and mobo at the same shop.Just try running the system with one type of ram one at a time at the shop itself- first ddr3 and then ddr2- and see if you encounter any problem with either of them.the Tell the shopkeeper your gonna pick yp either one of them based upon tested compatibility. He should not refuse rather it would enlighten him and present ur testing as a case study for other buyers  .Make sure its a OS install followed by a chipset driver installation.

Cheers!!

Realise this : Your motherboard and Ram can perform at their optimum speeds only when paired witha supporting CPu. In your case your CPu is the bottleneck.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2012)

zurez said:


> Thank you but my question is cpu & mobo has different FSB so how ll be the performance ?
> 
> for my cpu & mobo which one is good DDR3 or DDR2?



if you have DDr2 ram use tem or if you are getting new then DDr3 is what you should get and about compatibility - it won't depend on the cpu - G41 chipset supports DDr2 and DDr3 ram both  and ddr3 ram will run at 1066 Mhz speed and because of cpu fsb and dram ratio ( auto settings ) you won't face any compatibility issue.

BTW, for ram modules just get corsair value series 1333 Mhz DDr3 ram.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 2, 2012)

> ddr3 ram will run at 1066 Mhz speed and because of cpu fsb and dram ratio ( auto settings ) you won't face any compatibility issue.



Sorry, I am contradicting that..

I am using a G41 chipset and RAM frequency is linked with processor meaning if the processor is set with FSB 533, no matter what the RAMs native frequency is, G41 will force the RAM to run in 533 Mhz

In some cases, DDR-III high frequency modules may not have native running support for 533 MHz and in that case, system fails to boot with processor frequency set to 533 MHz.

G41 will run 533 MHz FSB based processors but in that platform its best to be in DDR-II since to run DDR-III, processor frequency should at least be at 800 MHz platform.

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## aloodum (Nov 3, 2012)

@@ Naxal: Interesting point you raised. You may want to read my reply in the other thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/164197-suggest-mobo-p4-2-66ghz-lga-775-processor.html


----------



## Naxal (Nov 3, 2012)

aloodum said:


> @@ Naxal: Interesting point you raised. You may want to read my reply in the other thread
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/164197-suggest-mobo-p4-2-66ghz-lga-775-processor.html



Check this for ref



Spoiler



Before OC with default Q6600 processor settings

*i48.tinypic.com/144nsi.jpg

After OC by matching Q6600 FSB with RAM FSB

*i49.tinypic.com/6s4ze8.jpg


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2012)

Naxal said:


> Sorry, I am contradicting that..
> 
> I am using a G41 chipset and RAM frequency is linked with processor meaning if the processor is set with FSB 533, no matter what the RAMs native frequency is, G41 will force the RAM to run in 533 Mhz
> 
> ...



The frequency of ram and cpu FSB can't be the same always ... for eg. - you can use a DDr2 667 Mhz with 800 Mhz CPu FSB easily and 1333 Mhz ram with 800 Mhz cpu fsb but they will either run at their own speeds maintaining a proper CPu FSB ratio or may be OCed ( multi will be dropped to maintain the stock speed )  - so there's can be many mix and match combo of CPU fsb and ram frequency which should work well with DDr3 ram and 1333 Mhz DDr3 ram can be automatically clocked to 444/518/592/666 Mhz or any speed in-between or a little lower say ~400 Mhz..

the point is G41 chipset can work well with 533 Mhz FSB cpus and 1333 Mhz ram ( Clocked down to 1066 Mhz ) but G41 chipset has no native support for 533 Mhz FSB cpus though theoretically it should work but the compatibility depends more on how well the bios is made - this is the reason why some G41 mobos supports 533 Mhz FSB cpus and some don't.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 5, 2012)

@OP

Refer here, G41 running 533 MHz FSB based P4 without any modification

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...-2-66ghz-lga-775-processor-2.html#post1779253



			
				CyberKiD said:
			
		

> *i.imgur.com/Dxd6A.jpg


----------

